# Wife shares her husband openly,how



## vampire (Feb 16, 2012)

This man is very wealthy,good looking,successful and famous
who wanted a baby as quickly as possible even before marriage.
but his wife is just weird who blatantly posts pictures of herself and her dozen girl friends,dressed in gaudy clothes in bars,restaurants,bedrooms,stadiums,beach… all over social networking sites
shes always asking her friends to take her pictures or is clicking her own pictures.she posts pictures making strange faces,sitting on the bed and making strange faces with her friends,then wearing sunglasses,sitting in the stadium,wearing gaudy clothes and getting pictured and taking her own pictures.even if she goes to watch her husband performs and is supposed to backstage she sits with her friends and takes pictures again!
shes not even good looking while this husband is very good looking so maybe she suffers from self esteem problems.
she sends most of her time in arranging kitty parties,hanging out with her girlfriends,and getting photographed!
All she does to her child is dressing her up in pink clothes.with her own daughter shes formal in pictures,not even once shes seen holding the child in her arms etc.I have seen men with his wife but they are carefully hidden in the photos,like you could only see their legs or arms.
BUT when wife went to watch him perform outside she moved away from him, the moment she saw him coming near her, even though he wasn't even coming towards her. She said something and SHIFTED away immediately!!!. THAT WAS Shocking!!!mean why would a WIFE move away from her own Hubby in public??!!
she has absolutely no reservations with her husband taking out a younger woman to dinners and with whom he was cuddling from behind, had his arms on her chest and neck, kissing her head at an almost empty restaurant and was laughing and joking.(no reservations when he was doing drugs(no rehab,nothing at all,called the ambulance when he overdosed and stopped breathing)
no reservations again when her husband openly thrashed his good friend of 5 years publicly on radio for being a **** and the 10 men he knows. she slept with. And who she must be sleeping with while he’s talking and was in a sexual affair with her
i have seen pix of him sitting very closely with three blondes at a restaurant,all who wear scantily dressed,midriffs showing and later one of those blondes was sitting on his lap while he was shirtless and showing his wedding ring to the camera and another blond was kissing him on his cheeks.He got himself pictured as well.and she still married him.
this guy keeps lying on twitter and in public that hes such a family man,he even wrote happy birthday to her on twitter when we live together and were together that day!
If she loved him so much then why isn't she affected???.she was seen in husband's documentary but if she loved him then why were her kissing and hugging scenes called contrived and fake by the everyone who saw it??
what sort of woman suddenly walks up and hugs hubby when hes wearing his bags??when her hubby kissed her,he in fact got serious and bent his eyes while she was still smiling!
hes 31 and shes 30.
Does she even know the meaning of marriage and love????
i am a cousin of the guy and by no means i am justifying his behavior but IT TAKES TWO TO TANGO.
don't you think the woman is mad and shallow???
my cousin had been cheating on her before marriage as well yet this woman married him.
I AM SERIOUSLY WORRIED
if they are happy why does my cousin play the field and lies???
if she loves him why no care at all???
He loves the daughter a lot.hes always playing with her,sitting with her,teaching her swimming,taking her out at zoos,helping her with her pre school studies,goes to pick her up from school when hes at home,eats with her,is always wearing her hair bands on his finger.our daughter is also very much close to him.she thinks of him as a her teddy bear,has even given him a chain saying i love you daddy.she always has to be in his arms and is very happy to be with him.
Some said that he had affairs to get her attention but its not the case because he hasn't been trying to get attention for the last 5 years has he,almost every time and girls at dinners/sitting on lap too?!
and the guy is always with the daughter,not her,they don't even talk much.
i mean how can someone share her husband???
and why is the husband deceiving everyone?


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

If we are talking about a celebrity here then who knows? They get caught up in it all and seem to have their own rules and code of conduct. Us mere mortals can't begin to understand some of the things they do....


----------



## vampire (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess you are right.
Really weird,that the husband is brave enough to do such things and his wife is hardly bothered.
I am not sure if i can ever let my husband sleep around if i get to know that he does this.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

vampire said:


> I guess you are right.
> Really weird,that the husband is brave enough to do such things and his wife is hardly bothered.
> I am not sure if i can ever let my husband sleep around if i get to know that he does this.


If there are big bucks involved she may be the type that will endure anything as long as her shopping allowance is big enough. It didn't sound as there was any real love between them from the beginning...she may not care as long as she has the lifestyle she wants. Sounds cynical but don't we all know someone like that?


----------

